# New website for exercising on insulin



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2013)

Well, it's new to me! Worth a look 

http://www.excarbs.com/excarbs/


----------



## HelenM (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks Alan,
I think that though it hasn't nearly as much detail, it's far more user friendly than runsweet . It looks like a good site give to people on insulin who are  just starting to  exercise .
(I notice that one of the doctors behind it is from BDEC )


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks good, will have a better look at it when got time


----------

